# What to feed Oscars



## Alucard_The_Maverick (Aug 20, 2011)

I was wondering what would be good to feed Oscars other then live food as from what I understand can make a tank a little messy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Cichlid pellets, most of the frozen foods


----------



## BlueFinn (Aug 19, 2011)

Oscars will eat allmost anything but you want to keep them on a healthy diet.
Cichlid pellets,frozen food like bloodworm,brine shrimp,freeze dried like mealworm,cricket,river shrimp,krill. You might want to stay away from live feeder some carry sickness and lice that they may past on to your fish.


----------



## FishesRDelicious (May 18, 2011)

You definitely want to give them variety in their diet. A boring diet can cause hole in the head. I dont understand how, but it happened to my convict and I kept him on flakes, so I wont argue. It should be noted that the water quality was perfect.


----------

